# Little Flo - home on Saturday



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Can't wait to bring her home!!!






[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Goodness, that's gone quick! I can't wait for an update on how she's settling in with you!! Gorgeous pics. she's a stunner! xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Flo looks such a sweetie, she's so gorgeous 

Can't wait to hear all about how she settles in and see lots of photos please  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

a real fluff ball already, too cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhhh Little Flo ... get her home, she looks a snuggly little girl.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Yes, lots of photos on Saturday! Will give you all the exciting details - if I have time with all the visitors I think we will get!!
As a friend commented from Saturday life will never be the same again! Sounds great to me!! I'll have so much to talk about and undoubtedly so many questions!!
Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enjoy your first day with little Flo - it's so lovely getting them home and knowing they are all yours. Post loads of pics.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Flo is gorgeous - I am not surprised you can't wait


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How exciting! Brace yourself little Flo for some big time loving!:love-eyes:

Karen and Rufus


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is so beautiful, have a brilliant weekend


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

so cute x enjoy


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes! I can't believe how excited we all are! Even the children in school are busy writing welcome home cards. I have promised them a visit before the end of term so Little Flo is going to have lots of opportunity for socialising and loads of cuddles and kisses no doubt!

Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oooh I work in a school to, so no doubt George will be toddling along to class as well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have a great day Wendy ... good luck.... ooooh your lucky excited children x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Yes Flo will be visiting school very soon. I don't think the children would forgive me!! When we had our last dog Tom he 'wrote' to the children and they wrote back! Very good motivation for 5 year olds to put pencil to paper! I think Flo will probably do the same!!
Wendy and Lierate Little Flo xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Wendy

Are you home with the delicious Flo? Hope the journey was fine and that Flo is having a good sniff round her new house  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super pics, she is gorgeous  .


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Yes we're home!! I've started a new thread with the promise of lots of photos!
Wendy and Little Flo at Home xxx


----------

